# Lomography 35mm film developement?



## pentaxian28 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, so I have a diana mini by lomography, which shoots in square format and with 35mm film. The only problem is that the places near me that develop photos are the typical grocery stores and pharmacies. Now that is just fine if I was using a normal film camera that shot full-frame, but apparently either the machines or the developers at these places can't understand that my camera shoots square (and rectangular) format, and it becomes confused it prints images that are "correct" (by the machine's standards) and they end up looking horrible. Do I simply need to inform them that my shots are in a square format or do I need to send my rolls of film to out-of-city developers?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you have a scanner?

The size of the picture on the film shouldn't matter at all.  All C-41 film gets developed for the same time, same temp, in the same chems.

If sounds like they are trying to do some color correction on the prints, and it is not working out so well.  I would just ask for 'no corrections' if that is the case.

Post an example, if you can.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

Also, before I started developing my own color film - I used to send it to Mpix.  They did a pretty good job, IMO.  A little more expensive than the 1 hour labs, but they handled the film a lot more carefully too.

Look for the "film services" section on their website - you can request mailers, and then they send you 3 or 4 mailers with you address and stuff already on them.  You just drop up to 4 rolls of film in it, then drop it in the mailbox.  They charge $0.19 per frame - shipping included.  They don't charge for "bad" frames (flash didn't fire, or whatever.) C-41 only though - no B&W, no slides.

Prints/CD will be extra on top of the $0.19 per frame for developing ... but they're pretty reasonably priced too.


----------

